# Angeln mit Centerpin-Rolle



## hs (16. März 2002)

Hi!

Ich hab des öfteren über die &acute;englische&acute; Methode mit treibender Pose im Fließgewässer gelesen. Dabei werden immer diese Centerpin-Rollen beschrieben, die ja besonders leicht ablaufen sollen. Gesehen habe ich so eine Rolle bisher in keinem Laden und auch in keinem Katalog. Wo kann man so ein Ding mal in die Hand nehmen??? Was, in etwa, kostet so ein Teil??? Lohnt sich eine Anschaffung??? -Fragen über Fragen #c

Grüße und Petri
-Hartmut


----------



## stifli (17. März 2002)

HI Centerpinrollen sehen so ähnlich aus wie Fliegenrollen oder ganz alte Grundrollen. Was die Preise angeht erschrick Dich bitte nicht es geht so bei ca. 100€ los uns endet bei
750€ steht bei meinem Händler in der Vitine ist eine Browning. Die hohen Preise rühren daher es sind absolute Präzisionsteile deswegen laufen sie so absolut ruhig und gleichmäßig das es nur ein klein wenig Strömung braucht um die Rolle am laufen zu halten. Ich selber habe noch eine uralte DAM Rolle mit Bakelitrückseite ab das Teil läuft einfach super. Übrigens der ursprüngliche Name der Rolle
lautet Notthingham Rolle. Außer Browning gibt es in GB noch Hersteller Du solltest also mal schauen ob Du irgendwo einen spezialisten für englische Angelgeräte auftreibst der könnte Dir so etwas besorgen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Hummer (17. März 2002)

Hier findest Du ein paar schöne Exemplare. Manchmal gibt es bei ebay preiswerte Angebote. Suchworte: Centrepin, Laufrolle, Nottinghamrolle, Wenderolle.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## hsobolewski (17. März 2002)

Hallo.
Es muss nicht immer Englische sein. Es gib auch hier sehr gute Hersteller. So wie die Firma Stucki die unter den Fischern hier um die Alpen einen guten Ruf hat.


----------



## Platti (17. März 2002)

Hi hs,

ich habe eine Centrepin von Grice & Young Ltd. aus Christchurch, Dorset in England. Hervorragend gearbeitetes Teil und die war auch nicht so teuer, ca. 130 DM. Versuch einfach mal über die Auslandsauskunft an Tel.Nr. oder Adresse zu kommen und laß dir ´n Katalog schicken. Gruß

Platti


----------



## Rotauge (18. März 2002)

Hier ein Link für alle Interessierten: Jede Menge Adressen, gefunden in der Suchmaschine Google http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&querytime=KQMXjB&q=Centrepin


----------



## JohannesG (18. März 2002)

Hi,
ich glaube, daß CMW (http://www.cmw-angeln.de/) auch mal Nottingham-Rollen verkauft hat. Vielleicht einfach dort mal anfragen...

Gruß, 
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (19. März 2002)

Hai !

Ich war beruflich ne Zeit beschäftigt kann aber jetzt noch nen paar Sachen beisteuern .

1. Die Grice & Young fische ich auch, leider wird sie nicht mehr gebaut.--Die Kosten lagen vor etwa 20 Jahren bei 150 DM, die sich auch gelohnt haben.

2. Ich setze die Rolle auch an der Beringten 8m im Stillwasser ein, ohne zu Werfen ist es eine klasse Reserve für große Fische, durch die fehlende Übersetzung hat man einen direkteren Kontakt zum Fisch, das macht einfach Spaß.

3. Das Werfen erfordert reichlich übung, sit aber beii der normalen Verwendungsweise nicht notwendig.

4. Das Fischen am Fließwasser ist mit keiner anderen Angelart zu vergleichen, Füttern, Bebleiung, Köderführung und Schwimmer sind anders als beim Stippen .

5. Zur Verwendung kommen je nach Strömung Sticks in diversen Ausführungen und bei starker Strömung Loafer.
Bebleit wird mit ner Kette aus Schroten.

6. Das Futter enthält hauptsächlich Partikel, die bei jeder Drift mit dem Hakenköder abtreiben sollen.

7. Die Weite hängt ( für den Anfang ) von der Rutenlänge ab, ca 6 - 9 m , der Schwimmer wird abgesetzt und abtreiben gelassen, mit dem Daumen kann man die Drift kontrollieren und läßt den Köder ab und zu etwas hochtreiben ( so kommt man auch schön über Hindernisse ) mit etwas Übung macht das sehr viel Spaß, bis dahin gibt es reichlich Bandsalat und Gefluche. 

8. Jetzt das Wichtige : Hauptsächlich eignet sich die Methode für scheue Fische auf die man den Köder zutreiben läßt oder in Situationen in den der Fisch nicht so richtig läuft, ich hatte die besten Tage bei Hochwasser und im Frühjahr, bei nochmalen Bedingungen ist die Stippe deutlich besser geeignet.

9. Lohnt sich die Ausgabe ??? So ca 300 DM für Rolle , 700 DM für Rute und 100 DM für Kleinzeug ????? Ja !!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Achim


----------



## hs (22. März 2002)

Hallo !

Danke für Eure Tipps und für die Links. Ob ich mir so eine Rolle zulege, weiß ich noch nicht. Jedenfalls sehe ja nun schon erheblich klarer.

Beste Grüße,
Petri.

-Hartmut


----------

